# TaylorMade R9 SuperTri Driver



## DingleBerry (Feb 24, 2010)

Introducing the TaylorMade R9 SuperTri Driver, which combines Flight Control Technology and Moveable Weight Technology with 3 moveable weights in a 460cc head, marking the ultimate unification of TaylorMadeâ€™s major driver technologies with maximum size to deliver massive distance and forgiveness from the tee on the golf course. This fantastic driver is ideal for any handicap golfer. Just brought this driver played comp saturday my god wot a driver even when not hitting sweet spot still finding fairway!! Save and buy  feel like a golfer again!!


----------



## RGDave (Feb 24, 2010)

This fantastic driver is ideal for any handicap golfer.
		
Click to expand...

10.5 voodoo stiff Â£349.00

I'll be rushing out to buy one.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I set eyes on it for the first time last week, I must admit it looks great. There was a guy in the bay next to me trying one out, I didn't think it was going very well and he didn't look a bad golfer. He must have felt ok with it though, he splashed out the Â£350. Ouch


----------



## RGDave (Feb 24, 2010)

I set eyes on it for the first time last week, I must admit it looks great. There was a guy in the bay next to me trying one out, I didn't think it was going very well and he didn't look a bad golfer. He must have felt ok with it though, he splashed out the Â£350. Ouch 

Click to expand...

It wasn't going well and he spent that!!!

Imagine, instead he could have gone for a 1/2 hour lesson every week for 4 months.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonder what the next one will be like?

Oh well - only 7 1/2 weeks to wait......


----------



## RGDave (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's the official press release on the R11 Super octo

"Introducing the TaylorMade R11 Super octo Driver, which combines Flight Control Technology and Moveable Weight Technology with 8 moveable weights in a 460cc head, marking the ultimate unification of TaylorMadeâ€™s major driver technologies with maximum size to deliver massive distance and forgiveness from the tee on the golf course."

Sound familiar?


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks like a cool club although its black and will look rubbish in 2 months.

Think they bringing out a Superdeep version in 3 months or so


----------



## madandra (Feb 25, 2010)

We only have time to boil the kettle and pop an egg on before they change it and you will bea able to get one of these bad boys for Â£149


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's the official press release on the R11 Super octo

"Introducing the TaylorMade R11 Super octo Driver, which combines Flight Control Technology and Moveable Weight Technology with 8 moveable weights in a 460cc head, marking the ultimate unification of TaylorMadeâ€™s major driver technologies with maximum size to deliver massive distance and forgiveness from the tee on the golf course."

Sound familiar?
		
Click to expand...

Must admit. It did sound as if was 'lifted' straight off of the TM website.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2010)

I am definitely losing patience with TM now and their new driver every six months. How long before they finally kill the golden goose?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a thing :-

AG are flogging this new beast  with a price tag of "Â£299 was Â£329"
Its only just come out! How can it have been on sale at Â£329 and now be Â£299 if its only just hit the shops?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess they put it on the shelf at 9.00, and then went back at 9.05 and reduced it because they hadn't sold any.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 26, 2010)

That's because by 9.05 the new one was out.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont like this months TM driver but im sure ill like next months or maybe nexts


----------



## ScottishGolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

Burner superfast guys!!!! looks are bit off putting but weight till you hit it....LONG

lighter grip and shaft and boy it flies and better price point!!

"no very bonnie ,but works wonders! lol


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2010)

Just you wait for the head to fly off.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 5, 2010)

They've already brought out the Superdeep, which has two weight ports in the back.

Then after a very short while, there will be the Superdeep Quad!!!!


----------

